# New to Linux, USB Cable Modem, Netgear NIC

## eyevee99

Hi all,

I'm interested in installing a linux distro on my home workstation, without all the bloat that comes with standard distros.  I also want it to dual boot with Windows XP.

I like the idea of linux from scratch, and gentoo seems to be a good way of building a minimal system without needing another distro to build from (plus I like the logo and vibe of the site).

My wants/needs/queries follow:

- A small distro with only what I want/need, not "everything"

- Advice on what the standard packages etc are that I need to run a successful linux system

- I have a Motorola SurfBoard 4100 cable modem, USB or NIC, and would like to connect it via USB (to save buying another NIC).  In order to have internet connectivity from the outset, this needs to be set up during the initial install phase

- I have Netgear FA310TX NIC for use with my Home LAN.  This card was not autodetected by RedHat, will/can gentoo detect this card

- The Linux box must also run as an Internet Connection Sharing machine for the LAN (so that it makes no difference to the rest of the LAN whether I'm using Linux or XP)

- The system will be used for, programming (games), Web Design/Authoring, gaming, web browsing.

- I also want an X Windows environment (not sure whether GNOME or KDE is the way to go)

- Want to be able to file share with the rest of the LAN.  Both from the Linux box seeing the windows shares, and the Windows boxes seeing the Linux drives, if possible

System Specs:

PIII 1000

1GB PC133 RAM

GeForce3 64MB

SBLive! DE

20GB HDD (solely for Linux, XP is installed on a separate drive)

DVD-ROM

CD-RW

FDD

I think that covers the basics of what I'm after and what I have.  Any advice, help, links, etc would be much appreciated.  I don't want to get half way and find I'm missing something with no net connection and nowhere to go!

If any more info is needed, please let me know.

:)

Thanks in advanceLast edited by eyevee99 on Tue Apr 16, 2002 10:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eyevee99

I've spent the last few hours reading the Gentoo Install docs and they seem very well structured, thoughtout and above all comprehensive.

The only thing holding me back now is the ability to have my network card auto detected, or at the very least, have my Motorola SurfBoard 4100 USB cable modem detected during setup so I have internet access.

:)

----------

## demonace

about your needs,

the install docs are nice, only one bug i saw (about chrooting for a new prompt)

but the desktop guide is out of date. and very misleading in some areas.

I haven't followed the portage guide yet though.

----------

## eyevee99

If they are misleading, is there an update or better guide floating around?  The last thing I want to do is get stuck halfway with nothing to help me out.

:)

----------

## demonace

So far this would be the best place for errata to the docs, just browse through the forum.

otherwise, sub to announce at gentoo.org mailing list. and wait for an updated info on their site.

unless anyone else knows of another location?

----------

